# Fill plug 89 Johnson 60 hp trim tilt?



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]







I see two plugs one below the trim motor on the port side and the other above it towards the top of the cylinder on the starboard. Which one would be the fill hole. I've looked at a diagram. The one below the motor is labeled as a valve and the other a plug in the resovior so I assume the one on the starboard.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah263/johnathan6/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsslwsme1j.jpg


Johnathan said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





anytide said:


> should be as >>>
> top is fill
> lower right is drain
> lower left is manual bypass


http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah263/johnathan6/Mobile Uploads/image_zps3rzhptnb.jpg


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.marineengine.com/parts/j...on&section=Power+Trim/tilt+Hydraulic+Assembly


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

Mine does not look like the one in the video. I only see two plugs one on the port one on the starboard. I have searched but it has gotten me nowhere. I know I need to invest in a manual but I'm trying to get by for now. Thanks


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

That is the diagram I looked at. I'm guessing it is the plug #30. I just want to be sure. I had heard that there was a vent so I don't want to overfill it


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

fill it . run it up / down and recheck it.
it will purge out the air on its own..


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks


----------

